# Perfect weight



## AgtMontana (Sep 3, 2011)

If you, or your significant other could girlfriend/wife boyfriend/husband could be any weight you wanted you or them to be what would it be and why?

Personally if I had a girlfriend I would want her as big as possible just layers, upon layers, upon lays of glorious rolling fatty flesh if health money and space wasn't an issue. But staying to something more realistic i would draw the line at about 450-500 MAX because this way she is still *relatively* healthy and can move upon her own free will. Post what you think I am new to the site so I can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## joey86 (Sep 3, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> If you, or your significant other could girlfriend/wife boyfriend/husband could be any weight you wanted you or them to be what would it be and why?
> 
> Personally if I had a girlfriend I would want her as big as possible just layers, upon layers, upon lays of glorious rolling fatty flesh if health money and space wasn't an issue. But staying to something more realistic i would draw the line at about 450-500 MAX because this way she is still *relatively* healthy and can move upon her own free will. Post what you think I am new to the site so I can't wait to hear your thoughts



If shes willing to gain, 600+


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 3, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> If you, or your significant other could girlfriend/wife boyfriend/husband could be any weight you wanted you or them to be what would it be and why?
> 
> Personally if I had a girlfriend I would want her as big as possible just layers, upon layers, upon lays of glorious rolling fatty flesh if health money and space wasn't an issue. But staying to something more realistic i would draw the line at about 450-500 MAX because this way she is still *relatively* healthy and can move upon her own free will. Post what you think I am new to the site so I can't wait to hear your thoughts



Mine is gaining currently. I'm perfering the larger figure more and more the bigger she gets. At first I just liked a medium sized BBW figure, but she is passed that now and almost 300lbs. I don't really know an exact weight that I would like her to get to, but judging from other BBW's pics that are her height, about 5'6" or so, I would guess around 350lbs would be perfect. As far as why, I love the changes in her as she grows. Every little detail as her body expands.


----------



## toomuchtoomuch (Sep 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie, in the opposite sex I quite enjoy a lean, slim but slightly muscular body. But i'm focused on me right now lol


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 26, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> If you, or your significant other could girlfriend/wife boyfriend/husband could be any weight you wanted you or them to be what would it be and why?...



Just exactly what she is now. Because this is her body and who and what she is. Not enjoying it to its fullest as is makes little sense and isn't fair to her nor to yourself. 

Fantasy is a different issue, and it's very important in life to know, and always be aware of, the difference between fantasy and reality.


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks (Sep 27, 2011)

450 lbs at a height of 5'3" or 5'4". If she were taller, I'd say up to 600 lbs.


----------



## olly5764 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have a perfect weight, the fatter the better I'd say


----------



## LifeTraveller (Sep 27, 2011)

My wife was quite short, (5' 1) but from the outset of our marriage, she weighed anywhere from 180 pounds to a high of approximately 540 pounds. She was quite able to get around even at her highest weight. She was easily winded and the added stress of already aching knees wasn't something she enjoyed. I made sure she avoided stressing herself in any way I could. In the last couple of years of her life she lost over 150 pounds but that was due to other complications. . Yet her "glow" never diminished in my eyes. . 

While at her heaviest she was my goddess, and I enjoyed lavishing as much attention to her as I could, and as often as I could. My point is every weight for her was perfect, in my eyes she was beautiful, desirable and my ideal woman. . No matter what. . Call me odd, it's just how it was. .


----------



## superman (Oct 12, 2011)

For your height you are the perfect weight, but since youre looking to add muscle tone, id try to gain a little more. your muscles are going to get toned but its going to make you look smaller, so as you tone keep gaining weight, because , to me, 130 at 5'3" is ideal. also before you start working out check your body mass index, it will give you an idea of about how much is muscle and how much is fat and then you can tone from there.
Personal. Im 5'2" and 125. I weighed 135. I toned up and lost weight but now I dont like the fact that i look smaller than I did; thats why I suggested that you should gain as your build up and tone


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Just exactly what she is now.



And for me, just exactly whatever she is at any given time, as well. 

-Rusty


----------



## aussiefa63 (Oct 12, 2011)

As fat as she wanted.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 12, 2011)

I find issue with setting an open field for "whatever weight you wanted them to be," but then limiting it with "health, money and space." I also find issue with saying "at x weight she is still *relatively* healthy."

But, aside from all that wormcanness, I'm not specific enough to attach a specific number. My mind, heart and soul are not limited to any weight. Truly, in a world which does not exist, there _is no number_ that I could set which would be perfect. The sky is the limit. In this particular world, however, a perfect weight would be what she is happy with, though I would prefer "as fat as possible." 

I think that's vague enough for my taste.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 13, 2011)

As fat as my perfect woman would happen to be at the time you asked.


----------



## mandylover (Oct 18, 2011)

350 for her, 300 for me would be pretty good to start.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 19, 2011)

Easy answer: Whatever weight a given person is happiest at. And I know that for most that weight is lower...MUCH lower than most FAs would care to admit.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know that I could put a number on it. You kind of just know when a person gets there. I've known women who looked perfect at a surprisingly low weight and I've known some who have been quite heavy and thought they could go a lot heavier. Of course there are a lot of other factors outside of physical appearance and my opinion that contribute to a perfect weight as well, and those make a big difference. Like I said, when it happens you just know.



AgtMontana said:


> If you, or your significant other could girlfriend/wife boyfriend/husband could be any weight you wanted you or them to be what would it be and why?
> 
> Personally if I had a girlfriend I would want her as big as possible just layers, upon layers, upon lays of glorious rolling fatty flesh if health money and space wasn't an issue. But staying to something more realistic i would draw the line at about 450-500 MAX because this way she is still *relatively* healthy and can move upon her own free will. Post what you think I am new to the site so I can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## Devil's Subjugate (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly, there is something undeniably sexy about being with a woman who is 500+.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Oct 27, 2011)

Although the choice to get bigger or not is hers and I would happily go along with her gaining as much as she wanted. My ideal is from 250 to 350lbs. I have talked to a handful of women who would love to be as fat as their man wanted in the bedroom and then when playtime is over, would love to magically lose all the weight and be 120lbs or whatever weight they would look thin at. When I was in my early 20's and after I really got to know some bbw's and ssbbw's, one of the most difficult things to deal with was that almost all of them wished they were much lighter and much smaller. It was a bit troubling for me to know that what I admired about their body is what they loathed about their body. But the reality is that the norms of society put the idea that only thin is beautiful in people's heads from the get go. What is refreshing is having a woman who can put it all into perspective and learn to enjoy herself at any weight. Sometimes it is a difficult situation and although she likes gaining to please me, sometimes she gets frustrated when her nice clothes don't fit right anymore, so that's when a gift card shows up from me to make it a little easier for her when she does put on a few lbs (or more than a few) so at least she can indulge her shopping habit even if she has gone up a size. It's the classic trade off--she loves food and loves to eat and the consequence is more weight, and when she tries to cut back and lose a few lbs, the consequence is she is not happy depriving herself of the foods she loves. It's really a balancing act and at times it's easy and at times it's challenging, but in the long run, the enjoyment of food wins becasue food is pleasure and dieting is pain.


----------

